# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Cat fish cove

## cindyl57

I am sorry if there is already a thread, but I didnt see it.  Has anyone eaten at the new Cat Fish Cove? Any comments on service, prices or quality???

----------


## Jesseda

where is it at?

----------


## MsDarkstar

It's in the old Swadley's location on Telephone Rd.  I just saw the sign for it on Sunday but don't know anything about it yet.  Sign on the back of the building (visible fromI-35) says all you can eat catfish.

----------


## Jesseda

ohhh yaaaaaa.. i might try it tonight

----------


## cdbthunder

Stay away from this place, too expensive ($13.49) for what they have to offer and the food sucks. They have two little buffet stations like 8' long and not much of a selection. They tout their homeade ice cream and only have one  2-3 gallon container of it, so you have to stand in a long line to get it. The ice cream was bad and had the consistency of cool whip which would melt before you get back to your table. I might as well had a bowl of sweetened milk. They were however busy but I went on a friday night and I predict this place won't last long once the honeymoon is over. You would think for $13.49 they would give you a real plate but be prepared to eat off of styrofoam plates and bowls. Ok I am through venting now it's just that I was really disappointed.

----------


## Jesseda

wow, i was planning on going thursday night but i was crowded, glad i didnt go, but i do like catfish, is there any place around that has good catfish

----------


## Ron Myers

Kendal's in Noble....good
Libby's in Goldsby...good

----------


## rcjunkie

I tried Catfish Cove, on Saturday, it's at or near the bottom of my list for quality and price. The best place locally that I have tried is Mickey's Diner on Main Street in Newcastle. They make their own tarter sauce, cole slaw, hush puppies and homemade deserts.

----------


## jstaylor62

If you have eaten there, please take the time to post a review on Urban Spoon.

Catfish Cove - Moore | Urbanspoon

----------


## kevinpate

Ozzie's Diner at the airport in Norman has right decent catfish as well.

----------


## RealJimbo

Curtis Watson's Restaurant - McLoud exit off I-40.  Great catfish and fixin's.  I've heard that Chicken Express has good catfish although I haven't tried it.  Cajun King - NW 63rd and McArthur has some really different catfish.  Served with "tiger sauce" for dipping.  The rest of their food is awesome as well.

----------


## blaine4oh5

Curtis Watson's is the dirtest place ever. I was always afraid to eat there thinking i might get food posioning somehow.

----------


## UnclePete

The full name of the place for catfish in Newcastle is Mickey's Country Kitchen at 628 North Main.  Catfish served on Friday nights--excellent, just excellent.  Phone:  405 387-2500; web site:  Mickey's Country Kitchen
The coconut pie is also great.

----------


## Easy180

In today's exciting news...looks like the cove moved to the east of McAlisters in the old Buffet King chinese place

----------


## rcjunkie

Suprised they moved and didn't close down, dry fish, terrible slaw, but the sweet tea was good.

----------


## cdbthunder

> Suprised they moved and didn't close down, dry fish, terrible slaw, but the sweet tea was good.


Me too, I can't believe it's still in business.

----------


## HamWx

> Curtis Watson's Restaurant - McLoud exit off I-40.  Great catfish and fixin's.  I've heard that Chicken Express has good catfish although I haven't tried it.  Cajun King - NW 63rd and McArthur has some really different catfish.  Served with "tiger sauce" for dipping.  The rest of their food is awesome as well.


Yeah, I'll confirm Chicken Express has good catfish. I was pleasantly surprised.

----------


## Easy180

> Yeah, I'll confirm Chicken Express has good catfish. I was pleasantly surprised.


Sounds like I need to try it at Chicken Express...I will take any excuse to get my hands on their corn nuggets

----------


## SoonerQueen

We love going to Curtis Watson's. We never have found it dirty at all. They have amazing catfish.

----------

